# Think Your Trailer Is Too Expensive?



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Whoa!

Airstream For Sale, Cheap!

Reverie


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

yuck. I'll keep my Outback


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

WOW... It's a very nice TT, but when I total up the "Customization" that he outlines, I come up short of the $450,000 he claims.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I wasn't about to pay $30k for a dark tunnel then, why would I consider $225K for one now...especially one that lives in a sardine can?

YUCK!!!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Beautiful workmanship on the wood, but I'll bet that is one heavy mother!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Not worth the price (no maxxair covers). James


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

GarethsDad said:


> Not worth the price (no maxxair covers). James


Very nice, but its just a TT!! I would expect a lot more for that kind of money.


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

Makes us love the OB even more!!!


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

You're not pulling that with a 1500 suburban


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Whatever...


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

For that price, I'll take 2 of them?


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Silvrsled said:


> For that price, I'll take 2 of them?


That's right. I said it twice so there............


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

At that price it better come with a pilot, wings and and engine to get it off the conveyor belt.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

If I had that kind of money, I would buy 25,000.00 Outbacks for 11 family members...that would be allot more fun than granite counters...


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

The craftsmenship is first rate! Someone spent a TON of time and money refurishing this baby. I'm betting it was done for a celebrity with money to burn.

I'd love to have it...except for a couple of things.

1.....I'd need a MUCH bigger TV.
2.....I'd need a bigger area to store it.
3.....It looks like it was remodeled for 2..no room for the boy.
4.....All my money is currently tied up in bonds that won't mature 'til 2009....darn....









Dan


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I think they're ugly....and I didn't pay that much for my house. ---Mike


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ya know, I almost bought it - but then I saw the steel shower. It was too cold looking.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> At that price it better come with a pilot, wings and and engine to get it off the conveyor belt.


Andy, as I recall, conveyor belt is a word you don't want to mention on this forum!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

At least who ever is selling it is trying to be responsible, he said it weighs around 12,000 #, and has a tongue weight of 1500#. He also stated it requires a dually to tow, and he just so happens to have several on the lot that he can talk to you about.

If I'm gonna spend $225K on a camper...it better have a 340hp diesel engine in the rear pushing it down the road.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Slightly out of my price range and I agree with Louise, not the best use of money but I can appreciate the craftsmanship. Makes me think of a private jet interior, crafted to perfection and one of a kind.

Someone who is able to afford something like that spends a quarter of a million like the average person spends a thousand.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't know Mike, I consider myself average, and I put a lot of thought into spending $500, let alone $1000


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I don't know Mike, I consider myself average, and I put a lot of thought into spending $500, let alone $1000


You're right Tim and so do I but I'm thinking in relative terms, considered, but still spent if deemed a good way to spend it.

Mike


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> At that price it better come with a pilot, wings and and engine to get it off the conveyor belt.


Oh no! Let's not go there again!









Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camper Louise said:


> If I had that kind of money, I would buy 25,000.00 Outbacks for 11 family members...that would be allot more fun than granite counters...


I like the way you think. Now, if I only had 11 family member I wanted to camp with.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If I had that kind of money, I would buy 25,000.00 Outbacks for 11 family members...that would be allot more fun than granite counters...


I like the way you think. Now, if I only had 11 family member I wanted to camp with.








[/quote]


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Nathan said:


> If I had that kind of money, I would buy 25,000.00 Outbacks for 11 family members...that would be allot more fun than granite counters...


I like the way you think. Now, if I only had 11 family member I wanted to camp with.








[/quote]






















[/quote]

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Ya know, I almost bought it - but then I saw the steel shower. It was too cold looking.


I would have been tempted if he'd done the shower in marble.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> At that price it better come with a pilot, wings and and engine to get it off the conveyor belt.


Oh no! Let's not go there again!









Mike[/quote]

Oh, man!!!!! You scared me, Mike. I was afraid that underscore meant .....a.....link
















<exhaling.....slowly!!!>


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I LOVE our Outback!
That to me...









If I told you what I _really_ thought it looked like
...this topic would be shut down for sure!









MaeJae











*(







)*


----------

